# tired of SR swap info



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

alright, im tired of all this SR swap info. im going CA18DET now. to many people with the SR i want to be different. i did a search and a internet search on CA wiring info. i cant find shiot. how does the wiring for that differ from the SR swap? i know u will still have to move connectors and such but, what else u gotta do? someone want to help me out here?


----------



## nomellocreampig (Jan 21, 2004)

i think a engine is a engine you should buy it for what it can do performance wise and not how many people have it......but a car is a different subject


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

well newb, arent u special one? dont reply if u dont have any good info, OK? now for someone who wants to help. give me a reply


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

the CA drops right into the s13. there should be no complicated wiring


----------



## nomellocreampig (Jan 21, 2004)

actually you jackass it is good info its tellin you that you should put the performance first and not worry bout what others have


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

actually i believe you are the jackass. the CA18det has less power from the factory( like 25 hp or so) but it is probably a STRONGER motor.many people say nissan was going on a budget so they made the sr20.it was cheaper for them to build and slightly less quality, such as the block.also ive read the CA is free revving but the SR doesnt have this attribute. anddddd the CA was supposedly derived from the RB series, which has been one of nissans best engines(i believe the VQ orVG or something is their best).

and as for the title of the thread, i too am sick of SR info and everybody wants the SR20, all these shops have everything for SR20's....i guess maybe its because more people have the 91 and up 240's, which is easiest for an SR swap....


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I'm not trying to knock NF but there's some pretty good info on the S13/S14 and CA here http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=126 I can't remember whether or not you have to be registered to browse the forums.


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

correct me if im wrong but i think the VG30 is the 300zx motor and the VQ is the 350z motor.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

yeah. so, where did that come from? i too am looking at the CA and nobody carries shit for it.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Sil-8zero said:


> correct me if im wrong but i think the VG30 is the 300zx motor and the VQ is the 350z motor.


you are correct on this. 

and also, on topic...the CA is the better engine. but then again, it all depends on what you want out of it. if you want something with more parts accessibility, get the SR. if you plan on running near stock or want to search a while for parts, get the CA. the CA revs higher, has a lot better technology in it, and has an iron block. i'm all for the CA.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Parts aren't really that hard to get, just tell the guy at the counter you have a 1988 Pulsar SE. There are so many similar parts between the DE and DET, I don't see how it could be hard to get parts for it, unless you looking for all-out racing parts then yeah you'll have to search a little, but nothing worthwhile is ever easy.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

well turbo parts, for one, will be hard to find by saying that you have a pulsar


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Yeah, I should have been more specific, but you know what i mean. What kind of car do you have?


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

now this is getting interesting. im liking all the replies from yall.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

just get an rb20... problem solved. shit.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Damn, I wish *I* could do that!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

why don't you then?


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> just get an rb20... problem solved. shit.


i second that. rb20 is good enough.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i wasnt talking about factory parts. i was talking about aftermarket parts.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

As Minute rice said NICO is the best place to find CA info or you can PM boost_boy. He is really good with CA's. As for parts, as long as you know where to go... Aftermarket parts are easy to find or even fabricate. If you want an easy engine to upgrade go SR... from what i read, Im going CA. Not saying the SR is a bad engine, just the CA fits me more. As for wiring... perty much the same as SR...from what i read. Europe has a S!#@ load of parts...


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> why don't you then?


I think it would be a little harder to swap an RB into a B12 instead of a CA.


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

yeah, im just a 16 yr old makin my own money. anything done to my 240 comes from my pocket and my pocket only. if i had enough money, i wouldnt get the RB20, i would just order a skyline, why have a motor, when u can have the entire work of art.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

because the differance in prices are about maybe 15 grand?


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

well i dont even have 1 grand, im workin hard to get what i have and save up


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

same here man same here....insurance sucks and gas prices are goin up...im not makin like any pocket money


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

The economy sux, Beer cost too much (just turned 21),Women cost alot too!!! And thats why my engine still isn't here and my car is in the shop!!! :loser:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

nahhh girls dont cost much....ive been with the same one for almost 2 years now ...its just once you get a car, and can actually go out all the time, it cost a little more ...but its worth every cent! :cheers:


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

alright guys, back on topic


----------

